
Study Claims 60 Percent Of Facebook Users Considering Quitting - mattmaroon
http://www.allfacebook.com/2010/05/study-claims-60-percent-of-facebook-users-considering-quitting/
======
jacquesm
Considering quitting != quitting.

95% of smokers consider giving up smoking and 99% of heroine or crack users
consider giving up their dope.

But they'll all be back for another fix tomorrow.

~~~
mos1
And because of that, there is a healthy market for products and services
dedicated to people who want to stop smoking.

The door is opening for some form of competition and a possible segmentation
of the market.

------
jrockway
Facebook is really innovating here. They figured out how to get their users to
leave, without even threatening to charge them money. Impressive.

------
bradleyland
I'm not considering leaving.

Every day, we post things on the internet that are completely within public
view. I simply don't post things that I don't want strangers to see.

To me, Facebook embodies the opposite of privacy. It's a site for sharing your
life. What's the difference between the people on your friend list who you
haven't talked to in five/ten/fifteen years and a complete stranger? I just
don't care all that much.

~~~
jrockway
I agree with you. I enjoy having people peer into my private life, which is
why I have an online presence under my real name. But most people don't want
this, for whatever reason, and it's not Facebook's place to decide for them.

Nobody should see anything you post to Facebook until you explicitly allow it.
It's the only reasonable default.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't know what the numbers were, and they kept changing, but in the lead up
to the recent UK election over 30% of people were saying that they were
intending to vote LibDem. In the end it was far fewer, around 22% or 23%.

People when polled give answers they think make them look good, or
intelligent, or logical, or attractive, or something, but aren't necessarily
truthful.

Of _course_ if someone is asked in the current climate they will claim that
they are considering quitting Facebook.

But it won't happen.

